# het gaat het gaat en we moeten toch maar door



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

Hello everyone,

 I'm afraid the following two lines from Ramses Shaffy's "5 Uur" are so packed with modal particles and things, that I can barely make it out:


> het gaat het gaat en we moeten toch maar door
> dag lieve mensen, waar ik bij hoor


 First of all, does the *door* at the end of the first line belong to one or more of the *gaat*'s at the beginning of the same?

The second lines begins, I think, "Good day, dear people."  Yet the rest eludes me.  Is it *waar* as in "where", as in "real, true", or is it from the verb *waren*?  I don't find *hoor* in any of the dictionaries, and if it's from *horen*, well that doesn't help because I still don't understand it.

It's a dense little cluster of confusion--for me at least.  I think I have the context of song overall:  that it's five o'clock in the morning after a party and the sun is rising.  The narrator addresses various friends and a lover, I think.  Any help translating these two lines would be very appreciated.

(I realize it may be against forum rules to start a thread with more than one question in it, but I did look up the individual words and I think I may be dealing with either an idiom or some grammar point that I don't yet grasp.  What's more, I have a few other threads that have not sunk down yet and so I did not want to cause a glut.  I would hope that a moderator could help with this if necessary.  In fact, I don't even know how to title this thread.)


----------



## Pays-Bas

Hello!

het gaat *als *het gaat en we moeten toch maar door
  dag lieve mensen, waar ik bij hoor 			 		

 Literally: it goes the way it goes and we must go on
 bye dear people, to whom i belong

 The text is slightly adjusted to fit rhythm and rhyme.

 In standard Dutch it should be:

 het gaat zoals het gaat en we moeten toch maar doorgaan
    dag lieve mensen, waar ik bij hoor 			 		

'Waar' is indeed 'where' so it's used as an adverb
'Hoor' is from '(er)bij horen' = to belong to

 And yes, you definitely got the context of the song overall!


----------



## Grytolle

is "door moeten" geen AN?


----------



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

Thanks, Pays-Bas!

It makes a lot more sense, now.

I notice you didn't translate *toch maar*.  I find such particles very difficult, and will probably just have to get an ear for them.
*
(er) bij horen* is gold to me, because it wasn't in any of the dictionaries I searched.  'll be looking out for the next instance of it in my reading.

Well, cheers.


----------



## Grytolle

(erbij is een woord: het is dus "horen bij iets", niet "iets bijhoren")


----------



## Pays-Bas

I notice you didn't translate *toch maar*. I find such particles very difficult, and will probably just have to get an ear for them.

Sorry, I overlooked it, probably because I was concentrating on 'door'.

Maar = but
Toch = yet

He's sad because he lost the love of his life, yet there is no other option but moving on.


----------



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

Pays-Bas said:


> I notice you didn't translate *toch maar*. I find such particles very difficult, and will probably just have to get an ear for them.
> 
> Sorry, I overlooked it, probably because I was concentrating on 'door'.
> 
> Maar = but
> Toch = yet
> 
> He's sad because he lost the love of his life, yet there is no other option but moving on.



Actually I didn't think you overlooked it at all.  I've just heard a lot of stories about how hard it can be to translate such words.


----------

